# Help with stella and chewy frozen patty feeding amounts



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, I have read through some of these threads and have seen a few comments on dogs eating less than recommended by Stella and chewy s calculator. 

I have a chi that is 6.3 pounds and it recommends 3 of the small frozen patties for the chicken per day, 2.5 for the beef, and 2 a day for the lamb. 

I am currently feeding a grain free kibble and was free feeding and since I had a larger dog here I didn't know how much she ate only that it was a small amount. The grain free kibble tells me about 3/4 c a day which is about 3oz of it for her. So today I started measuring while holding back all treats and put in 1/4 cup this morning and she didn't finish it before she was done. I added another 1/4 cup at lunch time and she has not eaten any of it so far. 
I am trying to figure out if she will really eat that much of the stella and chewys any thoughts? For those that feed it do your dogs eat less, more or the exact about recommended for the frozen stella patties?


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

A half cup of my grain free is 185. Two of the small frozen dandy lambs, the suggested size by their calculator, are 170. Then .25 of the 8 oz (as suggested by them) daily is only 117.5. 
I was thinking I could do the 80z cut into four pieces and it was last a little more than a month so not bad at all but then I figured the calories and if I did it that way she would be getting considerably less calories.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hope someone helps you soon, I don't feed that brand so I know nothing about it. I had a hard time figuring out how much Fromm and Ziwipeak to feed my dogs. I is a pain, good luck.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I always think that the amount on the package is too much. With the S & C's freeze dried food I gave mine about 1/2 a pattie for a meal.


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

susan davis said:


> I always think that the amount on the package is too much. With the S & C's freeze dried food I gave mine about 1/2 a pattie for a meal.


Half the 1.5 ounce patty? I am assuming not half the 8ounce. LOL. How big is your chi?


----------

